# horse boarding in maple ridge, bc, canada



## shazina3

hi everyone. my name is sharon and im new to the site. i moved to maple ridge, bc, canada five weeks ago and moved over from the united kingdom. i would love to own my own horse but need somwhere to keep it before i can buy one, but at a low price. if anyone here lives in maple ridge that has grazing or stables, i am willing to do some stable work in exchange for keeping a horse i would like to buy there. if any kind person has any suggestions and live in maple ridge, bc please let me know


----------



## PoptartShop

Welcome to the Horse Forum. 
Have fun posting!


----------



## buckaroo2010

Welcome to the Horse Forum!


----------



## jazzyrider

hiya
welcome to the forum


----------

